# أنا ملحد ..و لكن كل ما أقرأ موعظة الجبل أبكي !



## أبيقور (24 أبريل 2011)

*مرحبا .

أنا ملحد من خلفية اسلامية منذ 3 سنوات و لم أعرف شيء عن المسيحية قبل ذلك الا من شيوخ الاسلام و ما يتكلمون ... 

منذ فترة 5 شهور بدأت أتابع قناة الحياة و برنامج سؤال جريء و تعرفت على معلومات قيمة عن المسيحية أبرزها : 

 الإيمان بإله واحد و ليس الأمر  شرك 

لم أعد أقتنع بأي دين أبدا فكلها تنتهي بطريق مسدود وهو الإيمان بلا دليل و لكن ما يحيرني هو المسيح !!!

كيف جاء بهذه الأخلاق و هو في عصور التوحش و الرق و القتل و استخدام الدين للوصول للحكم  !!


غريبة هذا ما يشدني للمسيح و أرى فيه شخصية غير طبيعية ... 

تحياتي لكم 

*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 أبريل 2011)

*أهلا ومرحبا أخي الحبيب.

المسيح هو كلمة الله الحيّ: "كلم الله آباءنا من قديم الزمان بلسان الأنبياء مرات كثيرة وبمختلف الوسائل، ولكنه في هذه الأيام الأخيرة كلمنا بابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء وبه خلق العالم. هو بهاء مجد الله وصورة جوهره، يحفظ الكون بقوة كلمته." في المسيح رأت البشرية كل ما تحتاج أن تراه في الله. محبته غير محدودة، غضب على المنافقين أمثال بعض كهنة اليهود ولكنه كان مُحبا للخطأة حتى قيل عنه: "هذا رجل أكول وسكير، وصديق لجباة الضرائب والخاطئين".*


----------



## Senamor (24 أبريل 2011)

*إنت مسيحي*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *إنت مسيحي*



*المسيحي لا يكذب ويقول عن نفسه أنه ملحد لأن الكذب عندنا خطيئة: "ليكن كلامكم "نعم" أو "لا"، وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير". ثم أين قولكم يا مسلمين "إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ....."؟؟؟ ولا خلاص هو إتهام وبس؟ الأخ أبيقور طرح موضوع ونحن نجيبه، ما دخل مداخلتك بموضوعه؟*


----------



## Samir poet (24 أبريل 2011)

وياريت تفتح القسم 
داااااااااااا
سوف كداااااااا
ما يعجبك فية
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=87


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2011)

الاخ أبيقور، جميل جداً ان تكون لك مشاعر جذابة للمسيح
و نحن هنا لمساعدتك لجذب عقلك و فكرك للمسيح أيضاً، فالمشاعر وحدها لا تكفي، فلا يكفي ان تبكي عند قرائتك لموعظة الجبل بل الأفضل ان تقتدي بها و بما فيها من تعليم، هي و باقي الكتاب المقدس.
يسعدنا ان نساعدك و ان نرد على كل تساؤلاتك فلا تتأخر بطرح كل ما عندك.

الرب ينور طريقك


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2011)

*العزيز ابيقور
عليك بمعرفة المسيح اكثر ..... فهو الطريق ....
وكلما سرت نحوه خطوة سار نحوك خطوات
المسيح إله حي ..... يحيا بيننا ... وسطنا 
يسمع اصواتنا ....
يعرف دواخلنا ....
يراعى ضعفنا ....
واهم شيئ ....... يُحبنا  *


----------



## esambraveheart (24 أبريل 2011)

أبيقور قال:


> * لكن ما يحيرني هو المسيح !!!
> 
> كيف جاء بهذه الأخلاق و هو في عصور التوحش و الرق و القتل و استخدام الدين للوصول للحكم  !!
> 
> ...


*
خالص تهانئي القلبيه لعقلك المفكر المتامل الواعي و لعينيك التي انفتحت لتبصر نورا ما بعده نور.

بالفعل اخي اري انك بدات تلاحظ الفرق الشاسع بين المسيح  و اي شخص اخر حتي الانبياء.
لن اترجم لك انا حتي لا تظن اني احاول ان افرض عليك ايمان لم تكتمل بعد كل دلائله في عقلك و قلبك ... بل ساتركك انت مع تفكيرك و تاملك و استنتاجاتك لتترجم معني ملاحظتك الهامه هذه.

لكني ساقول لك بمنتهي الايجاز.. ان هذا دليل علي تفرد شخص المسيح و قوته الغير عادية و الفائقة لطبيعة البشر الضعفاء .

عندما تنتهي من قراءة انجيل  متي  ( بالاخص) بمنتهي التمعن ..اقسم لك انك ستكون بعدها انسان اخر تماما غير هذا الذي عهدته في نفسك طيلة ايام حياتك ​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 أبريل 2011)

*اخي الحبيب أبيقور

الرب بيحبك لذلك دخلت وسالت لكي تاخد فرصه لتعرفه اترك نفسك وعقلك له وربنا هيساعدك

ربنا يحميك ويحافظ عليك
*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2011)

*اهلا اخ ابيقور 
واهلا بالعقول المستنيرة ,مشكلة الملحدين اخ ابيقور ان بعد صدمتهم فى الاسلام يعتقدون ان كل الاديان فى سلة واحدة ويضعون المسيحية فى نفس السلة مع باقى الاديان دون معرفة حقيقية بالايمان المسيحى

لكن المسيحية الحقيقية ليست دين افعل ولا تفعل المسيحية حياة 
لكن بما انك حاسس انك منجذب لشخص المسيح فأحب اقولك ان هذة المشاعر مش منك انت لكن الرب نفسه وضعها فى قلبك علشان بيدور عليك 
المسيح  قال انه واقف على الباب وبيقرع وهو بيقرع على بابك من خلال هذة المشاعر الايجابية نحوه 
نعم يا اخ ابيقور المسيح فريد ,شخص فريد عاش على الارض من 2000 سنة ولكنه غير التاريخ وقسم التاريخ لايوجد شخص اخر على وجه الارض اثر فى العالم مثلما اثر المسيح 
فأن لم يكن هو الله المتجسد فمن يكون هو ؟؟؟ سؤال ليس له اجابة 

اهلا بيك اخ ابيقور بيننا لو عايز تسأل اى سؤال مرحبا بيك 
واشجعك تقرأ الانجيل وحاول تطلب من الله انه ينير قلبك وفكرك وطريقك ويوصلك للحق 
*


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2011)

*الأخ إبيقور*
*مرحباً بك معنا في منتدي الكنيسة ... ومرحباً في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية لتنمية الإيمان*
*وطبعاً شكراً للأحبة الذين كفوا ووفوا معك*

*بس أنا لي وجهة نظر ....*
*بص يا أخي ... أنت رأيت في شخص الرب يسوع ما أدهشك من سمو الأخلاق من الحنان من الطيبة من القوة والمحبة ... رأيته الشخص المثالي ... الذي يختلف عن الكل ... وهو بالفعل مختلف*

*لذلك أنا لن أدعوك للمسيحية ولن أقول لك كالمعتاد عد لأسلامك وأعطي لنفسك فرصة للتفكير فأنت في أخطر مرحلة في حياتك .... وكل خطوة ستحسب عليك وعلي بيتك .... ففكر ببطئ بعقل وبقلب ... بشرط أن تضع نصب أعينك أنه يوجد إله يحبك ويبتغي خلاصك*

*ولكن .... أنت مادمت تري كل هذا في الشخص المثالي -الرب يسوع- فلتفعل ما تراه أنت وما تشعر به *
*أقترب له -لهذا الشخص- تحدث معه .... أسأله ... أطلب منه ... تكلم معه كصديق*
*أفعل ما تريد بأي شكل .... أعلن له ما تتمناه وأنتظر رده ... فثق أنه يسمعك ويشعر بك ويريدك*
*أصرخ له ... وقل له أعلن لي عن نفسك عن ذاتك*
*أطلبه بلجاجة ... أطلبه ليريك مجده وليعرفك طريقه وليرشدك له*
*وكن ... أنت وهو فقط في مخدعك وحدك*
*وثق أنه سيعلن لك عن نفسه وسيرشدك لطريقه .... *
*وربنا معاك وحسب أشتياقك وصدقك ستجد*​


----------



## Senamor (25 أبريل 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *المسيحي لا يكذب ويقول عن نفسه أنه ملحد لأن الكذب عندنا خطيئة: "ليكن كلامكم "نعم" أو "لا"، وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير". ثم أين قولكم يا مسلمين "إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ....."؟؟؟ ولا خلاص هو إتهام وبس؟ الأخ أبيقور طرح موضوع ونحن نجيبه، ما دخل مداخلتك بموضوعه؟*


 

*الملحدين لايؤمنو بشخصية إسمها يسوع ويقولو انها قصة خرافية وحتى موسى وباقي الأنبياء لايؤمنو فيهم ويقولو إنه مافي إثبات لوجودهم*


*ملحد مش عارف دينه ؟!*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *ملحد مش عارف دينه ؟!*



*هههههههههههههه وهو الالحاد دين؟؟؟؟
تعرف ايه انت عن الالحاد ؟ومايؤمن به الملحدين ؟قولى كده 
وبعدين ده سؤاله هو ,مش من حقك تقتحم سؤاله 


*


----------



## Basilius (25 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *الملحدين لايؤمنو بشخصية إسمها يسوع ويقولو انها قصة خرافية وحتى موسى وباقي الأنبياء لايؤمنو فيهم ويقولو إنه مافي إثبات لوجودهم*
> 
> 
> *ملحد مش عارف دينه ؟!*



*وهو قال انه مؤمن ؟؟؟
حضرتك قرأت كويس ؟؟؟
الاخ قال *



> مرحبا .
> 
> أنا ملحد من خلفية اسلامية منذ 3 سنوات و لم أعرف شيء عن المسيحية قبل ذلك الا من شيوخ الاسلام و ما يتكلمون ...
> 
> ...


*

هل الراجل هنا قال انه مؤمن بالمسيح ؟؟؟
الراجل قال انه معجب و يستعجب من شخصيه المسيح الفريده من خلال تعرفه على المسيحيه بطرق صحيحه سليمه وليست كطرق الاسلام في التكلم عن المسيحيه بكذب 

*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (25 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *الملحدين لايؤمنو بشخصية إسمها يسوع ويقولو انها قصة خرافية وحتى موسى وباقي الأنبياء لايؤمنو فيهم ويقولو إنه مافي إثبات لوجودهم*
> 
> 
> *ملحد مش عارف دينه ؟!*



*صدقني الحوار مع الملحدين أفضل وأصدق من الحوار معكم. لأنكم أمة لا تقرأ وإن قرأت لا تفهم. الملحد إن جئت له بالدليل قد يُصدّق ويؤمن، أما أنتم فنبي الكعبة لغى عقولكم.*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (25 أبريل 2011)

دخولك هنا اخويا  ابيقور  ليس من قبيل الصدفه ولكنها خطت الله للاخلاص 
لقد بدات الطريق فهنيا لك المسيح فى انتظارك 
امين


----------



## esambraveheart (25 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *الملحدين لايؤمنو بشخصية إسمها يسوع ويقولو انها قصة خرافية وحتى موسى وباقي الأنبياء لايؤمنو فيهم ويقولو إنه مافي إثبات لوجودهم*
> 
> 
> *ملحد مش عارف دينه ؟!*


 
*اري انه شئ يغيظكم كمسلمين ان تروا شخصا في سبيله للايمان بالمسيحيه و ان تسمعوا عن انفتاح اعين اي شخص ليبصر نور المسيح.. بلا سيف.. و لا اجبار.. و لا ضغوط.. و لا اغراء.. كما تفعلون انتم لتزيدوا من عددكم الوهمي الذي تتفاخرون به .*​

*لهذا ايها المغتاظ الموتور.. لن اكلمك بكلمات الكتاب المقدس لانك لا تستحق ان اطرح امامك ما هو اثمن من الدرر فتحتقره لان اذانك مسدودة مسبقا كي لا تسمع و مبرمج علي الرفض و الاستهزاء و الطعن و التجريح...*
*لكني ساكلمك بكلام قرانك المريض الذي يمرض النفس حقا و يسقمها و الذي لا تفهم انت سواه :*
*"قل موتوا ......بغيظكم" *
*كذب الهك الكذاب و لو صدق*​​


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *الملحدين لايؤمنو بشخصية إسمها يسوع ويقولو انها قصة خرافية وحتى موسى وباقي الأنبياء لايؤمنو فيهم ويقولو إنه مافي إثبات لوجودهم*
> 
> 
> *ملحد مش عارف دينه ؟!*


*عجباً يا اخ *
*لم تذكر اسم محمد وسط ما ذكرت من أنبياء ....*
*أهذا بسبب كونه ليس بنبي .... أم كون الملحدين يؤمنون به *
*وهل اللأحاد صار من وجهة نظرك ديانة يا مسلم :t9:*

*في أنتظارك يا أخ أبيقور*​


----------



## أبيقور (25 أبريل 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *أهلا ومرحبا أخي الحبيب.
> 
> المسيح هو كلمة الله الحيّ: "كلم الله آباءنا من قديم الزمان بلسان الأنبياء مرات كثيرة وبمختلف الوسائل، ولكنه في هذه الأيام الأخيرة كلمنا بابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء وبه خلق العالم. هو بهاء مجد الله وصورة جوهره، يحفظ الكون بقوة كلمته." في المسيح رأت البشرية كل ما تحتاج أن تراه في الله. محبته غير محدودة، غضب على المنافقين أمثال بعض كهنة اليهود ولكنه كان مُحبا للخطأة حتى قيل عنه: "هذا رجل أكول وسكير، وصديق لجباة الضرائب والخاطئين".*



*أشكرك زميل على هذه الكلمات الصادقة منك و لكني مع شديد الإحترام مللت كان المسيح و كان و كان .. إن ما يهمني هو تعاليمه النهائية التي هي الدين المعتمد . 

هي التي أريد فكل شخص له سيئاته و حسناته . 

شكرا لك *


----------



## أبيقور (25 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *إنت مسيحي*



حضرتك مسلم ! 

اليس كذلك ... 

صدقني لم أدخل المنتدى الا وقت التسجيل .. فلا أعرف من المسلم من المسيحي و لكنك هجومي و كلامك تخويني و إتهامي .. 

بربك الذي تعبده الست مسلما ؟!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 أبريل 2011)

أخى الفاضل

أحسست من ردك على مداخلة أخونا الحبيب كيرلس ، أنك لم تصل لما كان يقصده

فهو قال أن الأشرار تجنوا عليه بأقوال كاذبة ، لرفضهم له

كمثل تعليقهم المتجنى ، على رحمته بالخطاة ودعوته لهم بالتوبة ، إذ كانوا يتجنون عليه بأنه أكول وشريب خمر ومحب للخطاة

فذلك التجنى ناتج عن شرهم هم

وهكذا إلى الآن يوجد من يلوى الحقائق ، بسبب شر فيهم هم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 أبريل 2011)

أبيقور قال:


> *أشكرك زميل على هذه الكلمات الصادقة منك و لكني مع شديد الإحترام مللت كان المسيح و كان و كان .. إن ما يهمني هو تعاليمه النهائية التي هي الدين المعتمد .
> 
> هي التي أريد فكل شخص له سيئاته و حسناته .
> 
> شكرا لك *




*أخى ابيقور الموعظة على الجبل هى تعاليم ودستور المسيحية
وتجدها فى انجيل متى *​

الاصحاح 5 


الاصحاح 6 


الاصحاح 7 

*وشرح لهذه التعاليم تجده فى رسالة كورونثوس الأولى​*
اصحاح 6 


اصحاح 7 


اصحاح 8 


*هذه هى الوصايا العشر التى سلمها الرب لموسى على جبل سيناء

سفر الخروج *
اصحاح 20


----------



## أبيقور (25 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الاخ أبيقور، جميل جداً ان تكون لك مشاعر جذابة للمسيح
> و نحن هنا لمساعدتك لجذب عقلك و فكرك للمسيح أيضاً، فالمشاعر وحدها لا تكفي، فلا يكفي ان تبكي عند قرائتك لموعظة الجبل بل الأفضل ان تقتدي بها و بما فيها من تعليم، هي و باقي الكتاب المقدس.
> يسعدنا ان نساعدك و ان نرد على كل تساؤلاتك فلا تتأخر بطرح كل ما عندك.
> 
> الرب ينور طريقك



مرحبا ..

تماما فالمشاعر و الراحة النفسية لا تكفي و ليست دليلا على شيء .. فأنا مطمئن في الإلحاد و المسلم مطمئن في الاسلام و المسيحي مطمئن في المسيحية و البوذي و ووووو  فهي ليت دليلا على شيء ... المهم هو الدليل المادي على الألوهية ..أنا لا لن أدخل في نقاش بين الإلحاد و المسيحية و لكن وجب التوضيح .


----------



## أبيقور (25 أبريل 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> وياريت تفتح القسم
> داااااااااااا
> سوف كداااااااا
> ما يعجبك فية
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=87


*
مرحبا زميل سمير ..

أنت مسلم من طريقة استهزاءك ...

فتحت الرابط و جدته عن القيامة و الصلب ...

حسنا لن أدخل في نقاش معك حتى لا تحسبني مسيحي متخفي .. فأنتم في منتدى الملحدين تقولون أننا مسيحيون متخفيون .. و لا أدري لماذا هذه التهم ... .

حسنا سأقول لك أمرا واحد تنسف تكذيبكم للصلب بطريقة دينية تقنع أهل الاديان ..

-القرآن حقيقة ؟ 

الجواب : طبعا .

- هل تعرض للتحريف ؟ 

الجواب : قطعا لا حسب قول المسلمين .

- لماذا ؟

الجواب :   لأن الله تعهد بحفظه .

- لكن هذا لا يلزمني .

الجواب : لانه محفوظ جيلا عن جيل عن جيل بشكل متواتر يستحيل تواطئهم على الكذب . 

- جميل إذا الحجة هي التواتر ..

الجواب : نعم . 


- و بناء أن الحجة هي التواتر ... فصلب المسيح شهده الآلاف و تناقله جيل عن جيل عن جيل عن أجيال يستحيل تواطئهم على الكذب . 

و عليه ... فإن طعنتم في التواتر بالصلب ... فأنتم تقضون على التواتر كحجة في حفظ القرآن . 

فكيف تواتركم صحيح و تواتر غيركم كاذب ؟!!

فالتواتر حجة دينية ذات حدين ... 

فأنت لا تستطيع الطعن بالصلب لأنه منقول تواتر كما أن القرآن منقول و محفوظ بشكل متواتر . 
:t9:

صديقي لا تجرني لنقاشات .. لقد مللت نقاشات معكم ... حفظتكم عن ظهر قلب .. 
أريد أن أتعرف على المسيحية من أصولها . *


----------



## أبيقور (25 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *الملحدين لايؤمنو بشخصية إسمها يسوع ويقولو انها قصة خرافية وحتى موسى وباقي الأنبياء لايؤمنو فيهم ويقولو إنه مافي إثبات لوجودهم*
> 
> 
> *ملحد مش عارف دينه ؟!*



أرجوك يا صديقي أن تحل عن سمواتي قليلا ... 

لو سمحت !! 
الا تملون من هذه الاساليب ؟!!


----------



## أبيقور (25 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *الأخ إبيقور*
> *مرحباً بك معنا في منتدي الكنيسة ... ومرحباً في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية لتنمية الإيمان*
> *وطبعاً شكراً للأحبة الذين كفوا ووفوا معك*
> 
> ...



مرحبا صديقي ... 

أشكرك و أشكر الزملاء على الاستقبال الدمث الجميل .  
ولكن أنا أبحث عن الحق .. فما هو دليلي لأقيّم الأديان الصحيح منها و الباطل ؟!!

إنه عقلي ... فإذا كنت أستطيع أن أميز الحق فما حاجتي للأديان ؟!!


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 أبريل 2011)

أبيقور قال:


> مرحبا صديقي و شكرا لك ..
> 
> سأقرأها على مهل ...
> 
> ...



*يا أخى قبل ان تقول كلمات محفوظة إقرأ ما وضعته لك لأنى وضعت تعاليم السيد المسيح
وتعاليم العهد القديم لكى تعرف بنفسك انها نفس التعاليم وليس بها تناقد
وليس عندنا ناسخ ومنسوخ لأن رب العهد القديم هو نفسه رب العهد الجديد

​*


----------



## fredyyy (25 أبريل 2011)

أبيقور قال:


> *أريد أن أتعرف على المسيحية من أصولها . *


 
*أن تتعرف على المسيحية ... شئ رائع *

*وسوف نقدم لك كل ما تحتاجة *

*لكن رجاء *

*عدم الخروج عن الموضوع *


----------



## fredyyy (25 أبريل 2011)

*تم نقل *

*السؤال الخاص بالناموس وإمكانية كسرة *

*إلى هذا الرابط *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175134


----------



## fredyyy (25 أبريل 2011)

أبيقور قال:


> فما هو *دليلي لأقيّم* الأديان الصحيح منها و الباطل ؟!!
> 
> إنه عقلي ... فإذا كنت أستطيع أن *أميز الحق* فما حاجتي للأديان ؟!!


 
*أنت لست محتاج أن تُقيِّم الأديان *

*لأن الأديان تقود الانسان إلى الديان *

*والانسان الخاطي أمام الديان مستوجب الموت *

*تمييز الحق هو من عند الله صاحب الحق وميزان الانسان بدون الله هو سرقة لحق الله *

*- عندما يتعطل جهاز كهربي ... نذهب به إلى الكهربائي *

*وعندما يتحطم كرسي خشبي ... نذهب به إلى النجار *

*وعندما يموت الانسان ... نذهب به لخالقة *

*لا ُتعطي ظهرك لله ... وتطلب رؤيته *

*كل ما هو حولك ... صناعة الله *


.


----------



## أبيقور (26 أبريل 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *أنت لست محتاج أن تُقيِّم الأديان *
> 
> *لأن الأديان تقود الانسان إلى الديان *
> 
> ...



*مرحبا .

أنت تقول عندما يموت الانسان يذهب الى خالقه ؟ 
هل رأيت أحدا فعلها ؟  هل هناك دليل مادي على ذلك ؟ 
كل ما هو حولي صنع الله ؟!  لكن لا دليل عليه .. 

و أعود و أقول أمامك مثلا البوذية و الاسلام و المسيحية ... تريد أن تعتنق أي واحدة منهن ,,, فكيف تميز الصح م ن الخطأ ؟ 

بواسطة العقل ... و عليه فأنا أعرف الحق من دون الأديان . فلو لم أكن أعرف الحق كيف سوف أبحث و أقيم ؟!!*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أبريل 2011)

أبيقور قال:


> *مرحبا .
> 
> أنت تقول عندما يموت الانسان يذهب الى خالقه ؟
> هل رأيت أحدا فعلها ؟  هل هناك دليل مادي على ذلك ؟
> ...



*اهلا اخ ابيقور 
هل كل شئ تؤمن به تراه ؟ ام ان يوجد اشياء تؤمن بها دون ان تراها ولكنك تؤمن لانك تشعر بأثارها 

سأسألك سؤال ,ربما انت تؤمن بالانفجار الكبير 
the big bang 

والكثيرون يعتبرونه حقيقة ثابته ,هل رأيته ؟هل رأيته وهو يحدث من ملايين السنين ؟لااعتقد 
مرة اخرى اخ ابيقور تضع المسيحية مع باقى الاديان وهذة هى المشكلة 
مشكلة الملحدين فى اعتقادهم ان المسيحية دين مثل باقى الاديان وانا اعلم جيدا حساسية الملحد ناحية الاديان 
فهم يعتبرون الاديان مفسدة الارض وسبب دمارها وهذا صحيح انا اتفق معكم فيه 
لان ببساطة الاديان اختراع بشرى ,اما المسيحية فهى ليست دين كأى دين هى طريق الحياة مع الله الحى 

نقطة اخرى اريدك ان تتذكرها ,اياك وان تلغى عقلك ,اياك ان تغيب عقلك وراء اى شئ ,نحن لانريدك مغيب والله لايريدك ان تؤمن به وانت مغيب ,لان وقتها لن يكون ايمان حقيقى انما خدعة 
خذ وقتك فى التفكير والدراسة والمعرفة وبواسطة العقل الموهوب لك من الله سوف تصل للحقيقة اذا كنت صادق فى طلبها 

اخ ابيقور اذا حابب تتناقش ,اتفضل وانا على حسب وقتى سأكون معك وتأكد انا افهم جيدا مايدور فى عقلك 
*


----------



## veron (26 أبريل 2011)

سيدي الفاضل ابيقور هل انت تحتاج لدليل علي وجود الله ام دليل علي اننا من خلق الله 
لاننا عجزنا عن ادراك  الخالق ليس معناه ان الخالق غير موجود فعجزنا عن هذا الادراك هو في حد ذاته ادراك 
واخيرا انصحك ان تقرا كتاب الله  الذات الالهيه للعقاد فهو تكلم عن الالهيه بنظره مجرده دو التحيز لاي دين او لطرف دون الاخر  من بدايه الخليقة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 أبريل 2011)

*

أخى نحن هنا لنجاوبك فرجاء نتكلم عن كل جزءية 
برجاء القراءة والفهم




			أنت تقول عندما يموت الانسان يذهب الى خالقه ؟ 
هل رأيت أحدا فعلها ؟  هل هناك دليل مادي على ذلك ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم يوجد دليل مادى
فنجد ظهورات العدرا وظهور بعض القديسين يدل على وجود حياة بعد الموت
الدليل الانوار التى شاهدها المصريين فى السماء السنة الماضية
او ظهورات يراها بعض البشر وكثيرا ما يكون معها شفاء من امراض
وعندنا نؤمن بالقيامة بعد الموت وعندنا  الدليل قيامة السيد المسيح
ولو لم نؤمن بالقيامة فمعنى ذلك ان الانسان عندما يموت لاتكون له روح خالدة ولا يحاسب ويمت  ويرجع الى التراب بلا راجعة مثل الكلاب وباقى الحيوانات
فهل تقبل بهذا 

وما لزوم العقل والتمييز بين الحق والباطل





			كل ما هو حولي صنع الله ؟!  لكن لا دليل عليه ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



كيف لا دليل عليه 
وجودكل ماتراه من ظواهر طبيعية ووجودك انت يثبت وجود الله 




			و أعود و أقول أمامك مثلا البوذية و الاسلام و المسيحية ... تريد أن تعتنق أي واحدة منهن ,,, فكيف تميز الصح م ن الخطأ ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



نحن هنا فى منتدى مسيحى لنكلمك عن المسيحية وليس لنا علاقة بالاسلام ولا البوذية
انت دخلت لتقول ان الموعظة على الجبل تبكيك
كلام جميل نتكلم معك من خلال هذا الموقف ونشرح لك عن المسيحية وتقرأ فى الكتاب المقدس دون التطرق الى اى شئ أخر
رجاء صلى وتكلم مع من خلق الكون وقل له لو انت موجود أظهر لى ذاتك




			بواسطة العقل ... و عليه فأنا أعرف الحق من دون الأديان . فلو لم أكن أعرف الحق كيف سوف أبحث و أقيم ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**انت تبحث وتقيم لانك عندك عقل وعلى معرفه بالقيم والمبادئ الانسانية
اما وجود اله فلكى تحبه وتشكره وتمجده وتتكلم معه ويسندك وقت الضيق*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 أبريل 2011)

أبيقور قال:


> *مرحبا .
> 
> أنت تقول عندما يموت الانسان يذهب الى خالقه ؟
> هل رأيت أحدا فعلها ؟  هل هناك دليل مادي على ذلك ؟
> ...



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1-- هل يوجد خالق للكون أم حدث مصادفة
الكون يسير بنظام واحد ، من أصغر ذرة إلى أكبر مجرَّة ، كلها تتكون من كتلة مركزية يدور حولها جسيمات : هكذا الذرة نواة تدور حولها إلكترونات ، والأرض يدور حولها القمر ، والشمس تدور حولها الكواكب ، والشمس نفسها تصبح مجرد كويكب تدور حول مركز المجرة الخاصة بها ، وهذه المجرة تدور مع مجرات أخرى حول مركز آخر ............ وإلى أين !!! لا أحد يعلم
++ فهذا النظام الواحد يدل على الخالق الواحد ، إذ لا يمكن لصدفة أن تصنع كل هذه الأنظمة المتماثلة

2-- ولكن من هو هذا الخالق ، فكل أصحاب دين يقولون أن إلههم هو الخالق ؟؟؟؟

الإله الحقيقى هو الخالق الحقيقى
ولا يمكن تحديده إلاَّ إذا أثبت ذاته بذاته ، فهذا الأمر لا يستطيع آخر أن يقوم به غيره هو 
وهذا الإثبات ، يكون بإظهار قدرته على الخلق ، وليس على تدمير الخليقة ، فكل جرثومة تستطيع أن تدمر الحياة ولكن لا أحد يقدر على خلق الحياة إلاَّ هذا الخالق الوحيد الحقيقى

3-- ويكون هذا الإثبات من خلال صنع معجزات الخلق ، لكى نصدق أنه صادق فيما يقوله ، فمعجزة الخلق هى دليل صدق ما سيقوله صانعها ، ويكون دلك بإحدى طريقتين :

أ--- بأن يرسل من يحمل منه رسالة أو ينوب عنه ، ويصنع معجزات الخلق أمامنا بإسم هذا الإله الحقيقى الخالق الذى أرسله ، فنصدق أنه جاء فعلاً من قبل الخالق الحقيقى ، أو :

ب--- أن يأتى الخالق بذاته ، ويصنع معجزات الخلق بنفسه 
+++ ففى الحالتين ، تكون معجزات الخلق هى الدليل على صدق ما سيقوله صانعها :- إن كان هو رسول من عنده ، أو إن كان هو الإله الخالق نفسه

4-- وهذا الإثبات قد رأيناه فى قديسين جاءوا بإسم الله وقالوا أنهم مجرد أنبياء من عنده
ثم رأيناه فى شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ، الذى صنع ما لا يخطر على بال بشر ، فخلق الحياة من الرميم ، وقال عن ذاته أنه هو الحياة ذاتها


----------



## بايبل333 (26 أبريل 2011)

*: التحدي المتمثل في يسوع

إذا كان واحد مسيحي أو مسلم ، وهناك هو الحصول على أي بعيدا عن الشكل الذي هو التحدي يسوع الناصري. بعد بعد ان اعترف بانه كان في الواقع شخصية رائعة والمسيحيين والمسلمين تبدأ بسرعة في الاختلاف عند الحديث عن يسوع. يؤمن المسيحيون بأن في المسيح ، الإله الذي خلق العالم وكشف نفسه تماما لخلقه. المسلمين ، ومن ناحية أخرى ، نعتقد له أن يكون مجرد نبيا الهامة ، نعم ، ولكن أي مكان بالقرب من كبير ومحمد نفسه.

ومع ذلك فإن المشكلة تكمن في هذا. معظم المسلمين لا يعرفون سوى القليل جدا عن هذا الرقم التاريخي ليسوع الناصري.*
* القرآن يحتوي على القليل عنه ، بل ومعظم ما سجل تمتد مجرد سرد تاريخ. في حين يقال انه يدرس حشود كبيرة ، ويرد سوى القليل من المعلومات بشأن مضمون هذا التعليم. السجلات خطب القرآن لا ، لا الأمثال ، فإن أيا من كلامه لطيفا بلا الفقراء والمحرومين ، من التحديات التي قطع إلى المؤسسة الدينية من اليوم ، بل هو كل شيء في عداد المفقودين. لذلك ، يحتاج المرء إلى اللجوء إلى العهد الجديد والأناجيل.

عند واحد يثير مسألة يسوع والمسلمين غالبا ما تكون سريعة لنسأل : "نكرم يسوع المسيح ، لماذا لا شرف محمد؟" ولكن أود أن التحدي أصدقائي مسلم والقراء مع هذا -- إذا كان لي أن أقول 'أوه ، أنا الشرف محمد ، وكان سباق السيارات الكبير السائق كنت تنظر في وجهي كما لو كنت مجنونا ؛! ترون ، فان القلق الرئيسي هو ما إذا كان أحد لا يدعي شرف شخص ما أو لا ، ولكن أولا ما إذا كان أحد يعرف فعلا ما وقفت ل. حتى يعلم المسلمون ما قاله يسوع ، لم ، وادعى أن يكون ، ثم عليها أن تدعي أنها شرف يسوع هو في أفضل الأحوال مضللة.*
*صلاتى لك تقبل المسيح مخلص لك .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 أبريل 2011)

اهلا وسهلا  سوف تؤمن قريبا بيسوع المسيح


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 أبريل 2011)

> *أنت تقول عندما يموت الانسان يذهب الى خالقه ؟
> هل رأيت أحدا فعلها ؟  هل هناك دليل مادي على ذلك ؟ *



*عدم وجود دليل ليس دليلا لعدم الوجود. هل رأى أحد الذرّة؟ هل هناك دليل مادي على وجودها؟ إذا كنت في أمر مادي كهذا لا تستطيع أن ترى أو حتى تأتِ بدليل مادي، فلماذا علينا أن نفعل هذا بالله الذي هو ليس مادة أصلا؟
*


> *كل ما هو حولي صنع الله ؟!  لكن لا دليل عليه ..*


*الخليقة هي دليل على الخالق حتى وإن لم ترهُ ببصرك. إن دخلت بستانا جميلا، فحتى وإن لم ترَ البستاني، فالبستان الجميل نفسه دليل على وجود البستاني.....مرّة أخرى: حتى وإن لم ترهُ.
*


> *و أعود و أقول أمامك مثلا البوذية و الاسلام و المسيحية ... تريد أن تعتنق أي واحدة منهن ,,, فكيف تميز الصح م ن الخطأ ؟
> 
> بواسطة العقل ... و عليه فأنا أعرف الحق من دون الأديان . فلو لم أكن أعرف الحق كيف سوف أبحث و أقيم ؟!!*


*ما هو الحق؟ وكيف عرفته بعقلك؟ وضّح لي لو سمحت*


----------



## fredyyy (26 أبريل 2011)

أبيقور قال:


> *أنت تقول عندما يموت الانسان يذهب الى خالقه ؟ *
> *هل رأيت أحدا فعلها ؟ هل هناك دليل مادي على ذلك ؟ *


 
*رجاء أن تتمهل ... قبل أن ُتقِر بشئ *

*أعرف ملايين فعلوها كانوا أموات* (بالانفصال عن الله مصدر الحياة)

*وبالايمان بموت المسيح أخذوا حياته ... لأن المسيح أخذ موتهم *

*وللتأكيد نورد النص *
أفسس 2 : 1 ، 5 ، 6 
وَأَنْتُمْ إِذْ *كُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتاً* بِالذُّنُوبِ وَالْخَطَايَا، 
وَنَحْنُ أَمْوَاتٌ *بِالْخَطَايَا* *أَحْيَانَا* مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ - بِالنِّعْمَةِ أَنْتُمْ مُخَلَّصُونَ -
*وَأَقَامَنَا* مَعَهُ، *وَأَجْلَسَنَا* مَعَهُ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ،

​*الموت يُفقِد الانسان حراة الحياة *

*وعندما نتصل بالله الحي تدُب فينا حرارة الحياة *

*الدفئ لا تمسكه ... لكنك تتوق إليه ... ولن تجده بعيدًا عن الله مصدر الحياة *

*الدليل المادي هو: أن الحياة مع الله ... تغيرك كل يوم للأفضل *

*الميت لا يُحب الله ... لأنه يريد أن يبقى في الحرية المُفسِدة *

*أنت تريد أن تمسك الحرارة ... مستحيل *

*ولن تفهم الله المتناهي في العظِم *

*بعقلك المتناهي في الصغر *


----------



## fredyyy (27 أبريل 2011)

أبيقور قال:


> *كل ما هو حولي صنع الله ؟! لكن لا دليل عليه .. *


 
*عندما تطلب دليل على أن ما حولك من صنع الله *

*فأنت كمن يطلب من أمه أن تثبت له حبها *

*الحب لا تراه لكنه يسري فيك ببسمة *

*بهمسة صادرة من قلب أمين *

*ربما من رائحة وردة في يد المُحب *




أبيقور قال:


> *فلو لم أكن أعرف الحق كيف سوف أبحث و أقيم ؟!!*


 
*إن كنت أعرف مكان مفاتيح سيارتي ... فكيف أبحث عنها *

*الباحث يبحث لمعرفة الحق ... ومن يعرف الحق لا يبحث عنه *

*نحن لا نبحث عن الحق لأننا عرفِناه في المسيح ونحن نعرفه لأننا عُرِفنا منه *

.

* 
*


----------



## أبيقور (27 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اهلا اخ ابيقور
> هل كل شئ تؤمن به تراه ؟ ام ان يوجد اشياء تؤمن بها دون ان تراها ولكنك تؤمن لانك تشعر بأثارها
> 
> سأسألك سؤال ,ربما انت تؤمن بالانفجار الكبير
> ...



مرحبا ...

طبعا أنا لا استطيع أن أرى كل شيء في الوجود ولكني غير ملوم بعدم إيماني ..

فلو قلنا لأهل الزمن القديم أن هناك شيء اسمه ذرات و هناك أشعة فوق بنفسجية ..فهل يصدقوننا ؟
الجواب هو أنهم لن يصدقوننا لأنها ولن يؤمنوا بها لأنها غير مبرهن عليها و نحن لا نلومهم لعدم إيمانهم لعدم توفر الدليل و هذا هو المهم ...

فيف أطالبهم بالإيمان بشيء من دون دليل ..؟  لذلك لا نلوم أخطاء السابقين عن مفهوم سطحية الكرة الأرضية و لا عن كل مفاهيمهم القديمة لأن ذلك هوالدليل الذي شاهدوه و عرفوه و تعاملوا معه .. أما تعذيبي لهم لأنهم لم يؤمنوا بذلك فهذا محض ظلم ... لأن الانسان غير مطالب بالإيمان بشيء لم يتوفر له الدليل على وجوده ..؟!!

فهل يمكنني أن أعذبك إذا رفضت الإيمان بأن هناك تنانين تسبح حول البيت الابيض ؟!!

و كيف أطالب الناس بالإيمان المسبق و من ثم سأوفر لهم الدليل على مهل و يأتي التأكيد لاحقا ؟!!


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2011)

الاخوة الأحبة،
ليكن الموضوع هذا للإجابة على سؤال الاخ ابيقور بدل طرح مواضيع علمية و غيبية لا علاقة لها بالكتاب المقدس.
الاخ العزيز ابيقور، إن كان لديك أي سؤال فلا تتأخر بطرحه لكي نجيبك عليه، حفاظاً على القسم و تخصصه و لكي لا نيضع الوقت في الدخول بنقاشات ليست من فائدة أحد


----------



## أبيقور (27 أبريل 2011)

veron قال:


> سيدي الفاضل ابيقور هل انت تحتاج لدليل علي وجود الله ام دليل علي اننا من خلق الله
> لاننا عجزنا عن ادراك  الخالق ليس معناه ان الخالق غير موجود فعجزنا عن هذا الادراك هو في حد ذاته ادراك
> واخيرا انصحك ان تقرا كتاب الله  الذات الالهيه للعقاد فهو تكلم عن الالهيه بنظره مجرده دو التحيز لاي دين او لطرف دون الاخر  من بدايه الخليقة



*مرحبا .. إذن صديقي أنا لست ملزما بشيء لا دليل عليه 
*


----------



## أبيقور (27 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الاخوة الأحبة،
> ليكن الموضوع هذا للإجابة على سؤال الاخ ابيقور بدل طرح مواضيع علمية و غيبية لا علاقة لها بالكتاب المقدس.
> الاخ العزيز ابيقور، إن كان لديك أي سؤال فلا تتأخر بطرحه لكي نجيبك عليه، حفاظاً على القسم و تخصصه و لكي لا نيضع الوقت في الدخول بنقاشات ليست من فائدة أحد



*صدقت زميلي ... *


----------



## أبيقور (27 أبريل 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *عدم وجود دليل ليس دليلا لعدم الوجود. هل رأى أحد الذرّة؟ هل هناك دليل مادي على وجودها؟ إذا كنت في أمر مادي كهذا لا تستطيع أن ترى أو حتى تأتِ بدليل مادي، فلماذا علينا أن نفعل هذا بالله الذي هو ليس مادة أصلا؟
> *
> 
> *الخليقة هي دليل على الخالق حتى وإن لم ترهُ ببصرك. إن دخلت بستانا جميلا، فحتى وإن لم ترَ البستاني، فالبستان الجميل نفسه دليل على وجود البستاني.....مرّة أخرى: حتى وإن لم ترهُ.
> ...


*
مرحبا ..

طبعا هناك دليل مادي على وجود الذرة وهي الحركة البراونية التي استخدمها آينشتاين لإثبات الذرة .و طبعا لدينا قنبلة هيروشيما .

أما أن الكون يدل على الخالق فهذا هو مالا دليل عليه أبدا ... وهذا محور النقاش فكلامك ليس حجة فهو مبني على عدم يقين أبدا . 

أما البستاني والبستان فيوجد قانون إحتمالات فلو كان نسبة الحدوث .000000000000 على واحد لبقي هناك احتمالية لكون أن البستاني ليس هو من فعل الحديقة .. 

وفي النهاية .. لماذا لا يوجد لله خالق بما أنك تستخدم القياس ؟. 


أما الحق الذي عرفته بعقلي وهو عمل الخير  حب الناس .. حرية الرأي .. الإحترام... عدم الظلم ... الخ .

فهذه هي المنطلقات التي يبحث عنها كل من يبحث عن الحق .. فإذا كانت المعطيات هذه عندك متوفرة سلفا فما فائدة الدين ؟ و لماذا تبحث عنه ؟ فهو تحصيل حاصل .. *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أبريل 2011)

*أخى الفاضل سبق أن قدمت لك دليلاً على وجود خالق لهذا الكون

وأنه خالق واحد

وهو تناسق الكون كله فى نظام واحد ، من أصغر ذرة لأكبر مجرة

++ ولكن سيادتك لم تعلق 

++ ولكنك فى مشاركتك الأخيرة قلت أننا لو أخذنا بمبدأ وجود خالق لكل شيئ موجود ، فيجب أن يوجد خالق للخالق

++ولكننى لم أقل بهذا

بل قلت إن الكون يسير على نسق واحد ، لملايين المكونات له

بل ملايين الملايين

وكل هذه الموجودات ، تسير على نسق واحد

لذلك فإن هذا دليل على أنها لم تحدث مصادفة ، فالمصادفة فى وجود موجود ما ، لن تتكرر فى وجود موجود آخر

ولكن أن تكون الموجودات بالملايين ، وكلها تتبع نظاماً واحداً ، فذلك يستحيل لعاقل أن يقول أنه مصادفة

وإلاَّ فإنك ستلغى وجود كل فاعل لأى شيئ ، حتى فى حياتنا اليومية ، ستعتبر أنك لم تكتب ما كتبت ، بل الكتابة حدثت مصادفة 

بل إن إن خلق ملايين الأجزاء فى الكون ، بنفس النظام ، لهو ضد العقل أكثر من أن تقول أن هذه الكتابة حدثت مصادفة بدون فاعل


المصادفة لا تكون مصادفة إذا تكررت مرات كثيرة ، فما بالك بتكرار الخلائق بنفس النظام ، لملايين المرات

وكل واحدة منها بعيدة عن الثانية بمسافات شاسعة ، تصل فى البعض للسنين الضوئية !!!!

فهل كل هذه مصادفة !!!!!!!!


++ إنك ستعطى للمصادفة قوة الفاعل ذاته ، ولن ينقصك إلاَّ القول بأن الخالق إسمه : :"مصادفة": ، وبالتالى فإنك ستعبد الإله : "مصادفة"

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أبريل 2011)

أما عن فرضية أن كل موجود له خالق ، فإننى لم أبدأ برهانى بها ، لأننى لا أتبنى مثل هذه فكرة

بل قلت أن تكرار الموجودات ، على نفس النظام ، لملايين المرات ، من الذرة إلى المجرة ، هو دليل على إنعدام إحتمالية الصدفة ، وعلى ضرورة وجود فاعل واحد لهذه الملايين من الحالات ذات النظام الواحد ، برغم المسافات الشاسة بينها

++ فلو أردت سيادتك أن تقول أن هذا الخالق قد خلقه خالق آخر

لقلنا لسيادتك : هذا الخالق الآخر لا يمكن إثبات وجوده إلاَّ بكثرة وجود آلهة قام بخلقتها ، فهل خلق هذا الواحد ثم مات !!!! أم خلقه ثم راح فى سبات !!!!!

فلو كان قادر على الخلق ، لظهرت هذه القدرة فى كثرة الآلهة التى خلقها

ولو كانت الآلهة كثيرة ، لرأينا أعمالهم فى الخلق مختلفة ، ولما رأينا الكون كله يتبع نظاماً واحداً

فهذا النظام الواحد ينفى تعدد الآلهة ، وبالتالى ينفى أن الخالق قد خلقه إله آخر يخلق الآلهة (وهى على فكرة فكرة وثنية قالوا بها لتفسير تعدد آلهتهم)

+++ ثم أن هذا الإله الخالق ، قد أثبت ذاته للبشر ، بأن أظهر قدراته الإلهية على التحكم فى الكون ، بل وعلى فعل عمل الخلق ذاته

فهل تريد برهاناً أعظم من هذا !!!!!! إن لم يشبعك هذا البرهان (أن الخالق يظهر ويصنع الخلق أمام الناس ) ، فلن يشبعك أى شيئ فى الوجود

+++ فهذا الخالق الذى ظهر وصنع الخلق ، هو الذى خلق عيوناً حية نابضة ، من قطعة طين ، للمولود أعمى

وهو الذى خلق الحياة من الرميم ، للميت بعدما أنتن


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أبريل 2011)

أبيقور قال:


> مرحبا ...
> 
> طبعا أنا لا استطيع أن أرى كل شيء في الوجود ولكني غير ملوم بعدم إيماني ..
> 
> ...



*مرحبا اخ ابيقور 
لا احد يلومك على عدم الايمان ,هذا اختيارك الشخصى لحياتك نحن كل مانريده ان تجد الحق وتتبعه وترتاح نفسك فقط لاغير 

من قال يا اخ ابيقور انه لايوجد دليل على وجود الخالق ؟
نعم عندما لاتتوفر لك الادلة على شئ ليس من حق احد ان يلومك على عدم الايمان بها 
لكن عند وجود الادلة ,وقتها انت مطالب ان تفكر فيها وتتخذ قرار من نحوها 

ستقول لى اين هذة الادلة على وجود الله ؟ساسألك سؤال بسيط جدا وربما يبدو بالنسبة لك ليس له معنى 

قد ذكرت فى احدى مشاركاتك فى الموضوع انك تحب الحق وترفض الظلم وتحب الاحترام ووووو
فى رأيك من اين للانسان هذة القيم الاخلاقية الموجودة فى ضميره الشخصى حتى وان كان لايؤمن بوجود الله مثلك ؟

من اين اتت الاخلاق والتفكير الاخلاقى للانسان ,الذى يميزه مثلا عن عالم الحيوان ؟

الست تؤمن بنظرية التطور ؟الم تفسر هذة النظرية نشأة اجسادنا كمادة 
لكنها لم تفسر وجود الاخلاق  والضمير فى الانسان والتى تميزه عن باقى الكائنات كالحيوانات مثلا 

هل تعلم ماذا قال الكتاب المقدس عن هذا الامر فى قلب الانسان وضميره ؟

صنع الكل حسنا في وقته وأيضا جعل الأبدية في قلبهم التي بلاها لا يدرك  الإنسان العمل الذي يعمله الله من البداية إلى النهاية (جامعة 11:3).*

*هذا ما صنعه الله بداخلك وبداخل كل انسان ,جعل الابدية فى قلبك ,الضمير والكود الاخلاقى الذى هو بصمة الله فى الانسان تحديدا دون عن باقى المخلوقات 
وهذا الذى جعلك تحب الحق والخير والاحترام وتكره الظلم وهذا الذى جعلك ايضا كما قلت فى البداية كلما تقرأ الموعظة على الجبل تبكى 
هذة قرعات الله وصوت الله فى ضميرك وقلبك 
الانسان كائن اخلاقى يسعى نحو المطلق ,ما الذى ميزه بهذة الميزة دون عن باقى الكائنات ؟

انا طبعا لااريد ان اتطرق للعلم بناءا على طلب الاخوة ولذلك سأكتفى بهذة النقطة

شئ اخر لفت نظرى سأعلق عليه ,انا اعلم ان الملحدين حساسين جدا ناحية نظرية السببية ,التى تقول ان لكل شئ سبب وهذا الكون لابد من وجود مسبب لوجوده ولذلك يجب ان يكون هناك خالق 
ولذلك انت قلت لماذا لا يكون للخالق خالق 
والفكرة هى ,انه لو اصبح للخالق خالق سيصبح هو نفسه مخلوق وليس خالق 
ولكننا هنا نتحدث عن الخالق المطلق الذى ليس له خالق واعتقد ان هذا اكثر منطقية من وجود خالق للخالق 

اما موضوع السببية رغم حساسيتكم من ناحيته ,الا انكم انتم ايضا تؤمنون به دون ان تشعرون 
سلام اخ ابيقور  
*


----------



## أبيقور (28 أبريل 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *أخى الفاضل سبق أن قدمت لك دليلاً على وجود خالق لهذا الكون
> 
> وأنه خالق واحد
> 
> ...



مرحبا زميل ...


إن من يدعي أن الكون متناسق لا يملك أي دليل أبدا .. فهو يكتفي بالنظر السطحي للكون دون البحث فيه ...

لكن للأسف بعض المغالطات و الفهم للملحد تجعل الآخر يبني بعض الردود 

الملحد لا يقول أن الكون نشأ صدفة ..  بل هو أزلي ينكمش و ينفجر مرة أخرى ... 
الملحد لا يقول أن المجرات وجدت صدفة بل هي تشكلت تبعا للتطور في المفهوم الفلكي فكل المجرات و الكواكب نشأت بمراحل زمنية ضخمة تكفي لكل سلاسل الاحتمالات أن تحدث .. فالأرض تشكلت قبل 4 مليون سنة و هي في عمر الكون لا تشكل شيئا ..فهي نتجت بشكل متتابع للكون .

لا يوجد شيء اسمه تناسق الكون فلكون مليىء بالأحداث العشوائية .. كالمذنبات التي تضرب الكواكب و الكويكبات و من أشهر الحوادث هو المذنب لذي أدى الى فناء الديناصورات . و كذلك الكتلة الصخرية التي ضربت الأرض في بدء تشكلها مما أدى الى تكون القمر  .

الزلازل و البراكين التي تضرب بلا سابق إنذار . ... القحط و ما الى ذلك . 


و من أمثلة عدم المشي على قانون واحد و هو حركة كوكب الزهرة فكل كواكب المجموعة الشمسية في اتجاه واحد عكس اتجاه عقارب الساعة ولكن يشذ عن هذه القاعدة كوكب الزهرة الذي يدور بصورة عكسية عن بقية الكواكب و  يعتقد أن السبب في ذلك اصطدام الكوكب بجرم عكس اتجاه دورانه كما ان  كوكب الزهرة ليس الوحيد الذي يدور بشكل مخالف, فكوكب أورانوس وهو الكوكب السابع وهو يدور بشكل مختلف تماما لأن محور دورانه مائل بشكل أفقي مع محور دورانه حول الشمس, ما يجعل دورانه بشكل أفقي بحيث يقابل الشمس بقطبيه مرتين في سنته البالغة 84 سنة بسنوات الأرض .

فهذه عينة عن العشوائية و عدم وحدة النظام . 

ومن ثم لم يستطع أحد الى الآن بالإحاطة بكل الكون فكيف تبني كلامك على شيء لم يتم الإحاطة به كاملا .. وهنا نعود لذات النقطةو هي الإيمان بدون دليل ..أو آمن وسيأتي الدليل لاحقا . 


تحياتي .


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (28 أبريل 2011)

*ويستمر الملحد في عناده وإدعاء غلبة العلم والمنطق مع أن كلامه لا منطق فيه، وإخفاء الشمس بإصبعك صعب. لنرى ماذا يقول الأخ الحبيب:
*


> *أما البستاني والبستان فيوجد قانون إحتمالات فلو كان نسبة الحدوث .000000000000 على واحد لبقي هناك احتمالية لكون أن البستاني ليس هو من فعل الحديقة .. *



*المسألة ليست مسألة إحتمالات يا صديقي، لا بستان من دون بستاني. أنا لا أناقش هنا من هو البستاني، بل أثبت وجوده بالعقل والمنطق. وهو ما ترفضه أنت.
*


> *وفي النهاية .. لماذا لا يوجد لله خالق بما أنك تستخدم القياس ؟.
> *


*المثل هو عبارة عن طرح لإيضاح موضوع معين وليس بالضرورة لإيضاح كل المواضيع. وصلنا لنقطة أن البستان فيه بستاني حتى وإن لم تره. سؤالك هل الخالق مخلوق هو سؤال خاطيء من الناحية المنطقية. لأن الخلق هو فعل في الزمن، لكن الزمن نفسه مخلوق، أما الله فموجود قبل الزمن وهو خالقه، وبالتالي يستحيل أن يكون الله مخلوقا. وجود خالق غير مخلوق كائن قبل الزمن هو مسألة منطقية بإعتقادي وإعتقاد المؤمنين.

ما يميز الله عن الكل هو أنه الكائن. هو الوحيد الذي يحمل علّة وجوده في ذاته. أما المخلوقات والموجودات الفيزيائية فلها علّة وجود تفسّر وجودها.
*



> *أما الحق الذي عرفته بعقلي وهو عمل الخير حب الناس .. حرية الرأي .. الإحترام... عدم الظلم ... الخ .*


*إذا فما تسميه "حق" هو مفهوم غير واضح. ما هو "حق" بالنسبة لك ليس "حق" عند السفاح الملحد ستالين مثلا. فلكل شخص حق يختلف عن الآخرين.
*


> *فإذا كانت المعطيات هذه عندك متوفرة سلفا فما فائدة الدين ؟ و لماذا تبحث عنه ؟ فهو تحصيل حاصل ..*



*المسيحية ليست مجرد أخلاق. المسيحية فيها قيامة من بين الأموات:

 إِنْ كَانَ الأَمْوَاتُ لاَ يَقُومُونَ فَلْنَأْكُلْ وَنَشْرَبْ لأَنَّنَا غَداً نَمُوتُ! (كورنثوس 15:1)*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (28 أبريل 2011)

> *فلكون مليىء بالأحداث العشوائية .. كالمذنبات التي تضرب الكواكب و الكويكبات و من أشهر الحوادث هو المذنب لذي أدى الى فناء الديناصورات .*



*ههههههههههههههههههه. آسف لكنك ضحكتني. شكرا لكي أيتها الحوادث العشوائية لأنك أفنيت الديناصورات وأعطيت الثديات الضعيفة، ومنها الإنسان، فرصة للعيش! شكرا لكي أيتها الحوادث العشوائية لأنك جعلتي الشمس تقع على مسافة محددة من الأرض وليس أقرب حتى لا نفنى من الحر، ولا أبعد حتى لا نفنى من البرد! شكرا لك أيتها الحوادث العشوائية.

أين الحوادث العشوائية بالضبط؟ الا ترى أن كلامك دليل صارخ على تنظيم الكون تريد أن تُخرسه؟؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أبريل 2011)

أخى الفاضل

هل يوجد من ينكر أن نظام الكون كله قائم على دوران أجسام حول نواة أكبر منها ، إبتداءً بالذرة وإنتهاءً بالمجرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟

أوليس هذا نظام واحد ؟؟؟؟؟

ولكن داخل هذا النظام العام ، تحدث أشياء ، قد يكون لها هى أيضاً نظام أو لا يكون

مثل موت وولادة الكائنات

ومثل موت وولادة بعض الكواكب والنجوم

++ فإننى لا أستطيع الكلام عن نظام لموت وولادة هذه الكواكب ( مع أن ذلك قد يتم إكتشاف نظام يحكمه ، كمثل نظام موت وولادة الكائنات الحية المعروفة )

++ كما أن إصطدام الأجسام ، قد يكون جزءاً من نظام موت الكواكب ، ولكن مع ذلك فإننى لم أتدخل فيه

*++ ولكننى أتكلم تحديداً عن النظام الواحد لدوران جسيمات حول جسم أكبر منها

++فهل هذا النظام التكوينى العام للكون كله ، لا يساوى شيئاً عندك !!!!!!!!!
++ ألا يستحق أن يسترعى إنتباهك !!!!!!!! ألم يحدث أن توقف عقلك عنده برهة ليفكر فيه !!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2011)

*طب وبعدين .....*
*أخ ابيقور تم التنبيه من قبل الأدارة علي عدم الدخول في مناقشات جانبية بعيدة عن تخصص القسم ...*
*الرجاء أن تحدد ما تريده من أسئلة موجهة لنستطيع التواصل معك *
*فأنا وغيري لسنا مجبرين أن ندخل معك في حوار لا ديني إلحادي ... كي أقنعك بوجود إله أو بالمسلمات أو بالبديهيات .....*

*فالرجاء مرعاة ذلك ... من جهتك ومن جهة الأخوة*​


----------



## أبيقور (28 أبريل 2011)

> ويستمر الملحد في عناده وإدعاء غلبة العلم والمنطق مع أن كلامه لا منطق فيه، وإخفاء الشمس بإصبعك صعب. لنرى ماذا يقول الأخ الحبيب:



أشكرك صديقي على تسفيه كلامي .



> المسألة ليست مسألة إحتمالات يا صديقي، لا بستان من دون بستاني. أنا لا أناقش هنا من هو البستاني، بل أثبت وجوده بالعقل والمنطق. وهو ما ترفضه أنت.



كيف المسألة لا تحتاج قانون إحتمالات ؟!!

إذا كان هناك بستاني و يوجد أثر مادي لوجوده ( كمعرفة الجيران له , رؤيته , الخ ) فهنا لا نحتاج للبحث عنه  لأننا نعلم أنه موجود بشكل يقيني ...أما إذا لم يكن هناك أي وجود مادي له ( كعدم رؤيته , و لا معرفته , الخ ) فعندها أسلك المسلك العقلي لحل المشكلة ... فالأجوبة الجاهزة المبسترة ليست جوابا على شيء ... بل هي هروب من حل المشكلة بشكل عقلي 

قانون الإحتمالات هو فرع كامل وقسم مهم في الرياضيات كيف تهمله و تلقيه !!!!




> سؤالك هل الخالق مخلوق هو سؤال خاطيء من الناحية المنطقية. لأن الخلق هو فعل في الزمن، لكن الزمن نفسه مخلوق، أما الله فموجود قبل الزمن وهو خالقه، وبالتالي يستحيل أن يكون الله مخلوقا. وجود خالق غير مخلوق كائن قبل الزمن هو مسألة منطقية بإعتقادي وإعتقاد المؤمنين.



يا صديقي إن القول بخلق العالم يدخل الله( لو فرضنا صحة وجود الله )  في علاقة  مع الكون بعد أن لم تكن له علاقة مما يحدث له تغيير و الله لا يحدث له تغيير . و من ثم في لحظة خلق الكون لماذا خلقه الله في تلك اللحظة عما سواها ؟ و لماذا أوجده في زمن دون زمن ؟  لذلك العالم أزلي . 



> ما يميز الله عن الكل هو أنه الكائن. هو الوحيد الذي يحمل علّة وجوده في ذاته. أما المخلوقات والموجودات الفيزيائية فلها علّة وجود تفسّر وجوده



أثبت لي كيف عرفت أن الله يحمل علة وجوده في ذاته ؟



> إذا فما تسميه "حق" هو مفهوم غير واضح. ما هو "حق" بالنسبة لك ليس "حق" عند السفاح الملحد ستالين مثلا. فلكل شخص حق يختلف عن الآخرين.



الا يقوم المسيحين بجرائم قتل ؟ الا يقوم المسيحيون بالسرقات ؟ هل هم يمثلون الدين أم أنفسهم ؟ 
هؤلاء لا يمثلون الا أنفسهم و الدين مختلف معهم ..فهؤلاء لا يمثلون المسيحية ...

وعليه ... ستالين لا يمثل الإلحاد .


----------



## أبيقور (28 أبريل 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه. آسف لكنك ضحكتني. شكرا لكي أيتها الحوادث العشوائية لأنك أفنيت الديناصورات وأعطيت الثديات الضعيفة، ومنها الإنسان، فرصة للعيش! شكرا لكي أيتها الحوادث العشوائية لأنك جعلتي الشمس تقع على مسافة محددة من الأرض وليس أقرب حتى لا نفنى من الحر، ولا أبعد حتى لا نفنى من البرد! شكرا لك أيتها الحوادث العشوائية.
> 
> أين الحوادث العشوائية بالضبط؟ الا ترى أن كلامك دليل صارخ على تنظيم الكون تريد أن تُخرسه؟؟*




لا ادري لماذا الاستهزاء ولكني سأطبق مقولة المسيح ... 

إن كنت يا أبيقور تحب الي يحبك فأي أجر لك . 
سامحتك الطبيعة


----------



## أبيقور (28 أبريل 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أخى الفاضل
> 
> هل يوجد من ينكر أن نظام الكون كله قائم على دوران أجسام حول نواة أكبر منها ، إبتداءً بالذرة وإنتهاءً بالمجرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



صديقي الحركة الدائرية Circular motion تقوم على قوتين :
1- الطرد المركزي  2- قوة الجذب . 


راجع هذا الرابط لترى التفسير العلمي للحركة الدائرية فليس كل ما نعلمه هو دليل على وجود إله .. فالحركة الدائرية تم تفسيرها .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circular_motion


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أبريل 2011)

التفسير لا يلغى وجود الشيئ 

تفسير حركة الدوران لا يلغى وجود حركة الدوران ، وأن هذا هو النظام الذى يشمل كل مكونات الكون ، من أصغر آيه إلى أكبر آيه مش عارف

نستنى يا أخى


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أبريل 2011)

*اخ ابيقور ممكن تحدد انت عايز ايه ؟
عايز تتناقش فى وجود الله من عدمه ؟ولا ايه بالظبط ؟
اه اللى خلاك طيب تسجل هنا فى المنتدى ؟ايه اسئلتك عن الايمان المسيحى 
الحوار كده هيبقى مجرد سجالات لاتنتهى من الطرفين دون هدف 

بس عايزة اقولك على مقولة واحد ملحد قالها ,قال ان الايمان بوجود الله اسهل واكثر منطقية من الايمان بعدم وجوده ومحاولة ايجاد ملايين التفاسير الغير ثابتة او مؤكدة عن سبب وجود الحياة على الارض 

اخ ابيقور انتم ترفضون الصورة الذهنية عن الله التى رسمتوها له فى تفكيركم ربما بسبب تأثير دينك السابق ليس ربما هذا اكيد لكن دون ان تشعروا بدلتوا الاله بمصطلحات اخرى تعبر فى مضمونها عن وجود اله او قوى اعظم من الانسان وذلك نتيجة لحساسيتكم نحو الله بسبب صدمتكم فيه فى دينكم السابق 

فمثلا بدل من الله تقولون الطبيعة ارادت ,الطبيعة فعلت ,وغضب الطبيعة وووو من هى الطبيعة ؟

وايضا مصطلحات اخرى تحمل فى مضمونها فكرة الاله مع تغيير الاسم 
مثل :universal cosciousness
الوعى الكونى 
universal intelligent 
الذكاء الكونى ., وهكذا 

*


----------



## anis.7r (29 أبريل 2011)

مرحبا بك أخ أبيقور. . 
مع أن الردود 46، 47 و 48 كافية إلا أنه عندي 
إضافة تكون جواب لسؤالك و لكن قل لي أولا. .  
هل موضوعك هذا ترفيه و ترويح للعقل 
أم هو اختبار للإخوة المسيحيين؟ أم ماذا؟ 
لأنني أعتقد أنك في القسم الخطأ. .  
{الاسئلة و الأجوبة المسيحية}______


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 أبريل 2011)

> *إذا كان هناك بستاني و يوجد أثر مادي لوجوده ( كمعرفة الجيران له , رؤيته , الخ ) فهنا لا نحتاج للبحث عنه لأننا نعلم أنه موجود بشكل يقيني ...أما إذا لم يكن هناك أي وجود مادي له ( كعدم رؤيته , و لا معرفته , الخ ) فعندها أسلك المسلك العقلي لحل المشكلة ... فالأجوبة الجاهزة المبسترة ليست جوابا على شيء ... بل هي هروب من حل المشكلة بشكل عقلي *



*لا الرؤية ليست شرط. من العقل أن تعرف أن البستان لم يترتب وحده، أما رفض ذلك فهو إلغاء للعقل، فلا تدعي أن العقل في جانبك من الحوار لو سمحت.
*


> *قانون الإحتمالات هو فرع كامل وقسم مهم في الرياضيات كيف تهمله و تلقيه !!!!
> *


*أليس هذا هو ما تفعله حضرتك بإنكار وجود الله حتّى كإحتمال؟
*


> *لماذا خلقه الله في تلك اللحظة عما سواها ؟ و لماذا أوجده في زمن دون زمن ؟*



*كلامك هذا ليس له علاقة في سؤالك عن خالق الخالق والذي تمت الإجابه عليه. لماذا تم ولماذا لم يتم هذا شأن آخر.
*


> *لذلك العالم أزلي .*



*أزلية العالم خطأ منطقي قاتل. لو كان العالم أزليا لما كان موجودا الآن! لو فرضنا أنه لدينا حجر دومينو (س) ضمن سلسلة من حجارة الدومينو، لو كانت عملية السقوط للأحجار التي تسبق (س) عملية أزلية لما سقط (س)!! فهمت قصدي؟
*


> *أثبت لي كيف عرفت أن الله يحمل علة وجوده في ذاته ؟
> *



*الخالق كشخص غير مادي غير فيزيائي موجود قبل الزمن لا نعرف عنه كل شيء، ومن ما لا نعرفه علّة وجوده.
*


> *الا يقوم المسيحين بجرائم قتل ؟ الا يقوم المسيحيون بالسرقات ؟ هل هم يمثلون الدين أم أنفسهم ؟
> هؤلاء لا يمثلون الا أنفسهم و الدين مختلف معهم ..فهؤلاء لا يمثلون المسيحية ...
> 
> وعليه ... ستالين لا يمثل الإلحاد .*



*لا يا صديقي كلامك فيه مغالطات. التقييم يكون في المبدأ وفي من يطبقون المبدأ. فمثلا المسيحية تحرم القتل تحريما واضحا وصريحا، من يخالف ذلك فهو المُلام وليس المسيحية. الاسلام يُحرّض على الإرهاب، فهو المُلام لذلك وليس المسلم الإرهابي. أفعال ستالين (ليس وحده بل الاتحاد السوفييتي كله الذي قتل الملايين وهدم آلاف الكنائس وهو الممثل التاريخي للإلحاد) مُبررة أخلاقيا بسبب غياب الرادع الأخلاقي في الإلحاد!!!!
*


> *لا ادري لماذا الاستهزاء ولكني سأطبق مقولة المسيح ...
> *


*تريد أن تطبق أقوال المسيح خُذها كاملة وإلا فلا تستعملها ضدّي، فهو القائل:
37. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «تُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ.
38. هَذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى وَالْعُظْمَى.
39. وَالثَّانِيَةُ مِثْلُهَا: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ.
40. بِهَاتَيْنِ الْوَصِيَّتَيْنِ يَتَعَلَّقُ النَّامُوسُ كُلُّهُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ».
*

*أنا لم أستهزء بشخصك أبدا. وإن فهمت أي شيء قلته لك على أنه إستهزاء فإقبل إعتذاري.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 أبريل 2011)

*

رجاء أخى ابيقور قراءة هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2772464#post2772464

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97735

والرد فى الموضوع​*


----------

